# Where in Kolkata?



## soumya (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to know a place in Kolkata from where I can get a bga reballing/reflow done for my xbox. Actually it has a rrod and is the only option to repair it!


----------



## p_dude (Nov 29, 2009)

soumya said:


> Actually it has a rrod and is the only option to repair it!


you can remove and solder bga chip's if you have this

*www.mcmelectronics.com/content/productimages/s4/72-6710.jpg

*www.howardelectronics.com/jbc/am6500smd.html

cellphone repair shops or other electronic repair shop which deals with bga chip will have SMD


----------

